# Chemical or Chemistry Issues?



## fordracing01 (May 7, 2012)

Hey Folks,

I havent posted on here in a while, but I have before on some issues i've been having in the past.

One of the current issues is sex in my marriage. We have been married 17 years(im 38 and she is 40), two kids. We never really had a "wild" sex life or anything. Even when we were newly married, we would have sex a few times a month. 

Anyway, i've been more vocal about things in my marriage that have been aggrivating me and there has been some improvement in that area from my wife. But, the sex part, is kind of sliding downhill. She is becoming more interested and I am becoming even less interested. She is definately thin/pretty/etc and I am in good "used" condition - but not as athletic/etc as she is. 

Anyway, for years I've been able to gloss over things that have driven me crazy, and only recently started to discuss those things (over the last year) and there has been improvement.

But, the sex stuff, much harder for me to gloss over and play nice, when i really kinda don't want to play?

So i started exploring some other options, like my BP medication I was on. we changed that, no real difference. Then I started going down other roads. My dr. gave me a viagra prescription - gah! i took 1/2 of a pill once, a few weeks ago. maybe noticed some difference? then had a testosterone test recently and it came back with a reading of 283 and they say normal range was 300-650. So he gave me a prescription for androgel.

Now....comes the real dilema. I don't think i have any "LowT" symptoms. Maybe reduced sex drive and an "iffy stiffy" but nothing else. I wonder if we are just not a good chemistry match anymore? I don't like the way she kisses and just the whole interaction seems a bit more forced than it should be....so I am weighing....do I take this Androgel stuff that I really don't think I need to see if I can chemically induce "sexy fun" or....well...i don't know what the "or" is. We did some couples counsling earlier this year, i've thought about leaving for other reasons, but those two 10 year old kids we have....I'd really like to not upset them. My father says, wait 8 more years or 6, kids will be older - then it might be different?

Basically, my main issue now is do I add this powerful chemical into the mix (androgel) to try to compensate for what may really be waning/falling-out-of attraction in my marriage? :scratchhead:

any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

fordracing01 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I havent posted on here in a while, but I have before on some issues i've been having in the past.
> 
> ...


FWIW, I had a testosterone reading in the middle 600s a few years back and I'm a dozen or so years older than you are. 283 is extremely low so I would be all over taking some kind of treatment.

A friend of mine is an amatuer body builder and he told me one day that he had no real sex drive even though the guy was buff and should have had a high testosterone count. Anyway, his Doc started giving him twice a week injections and got his count up in the 700 to 800s. He was early 30s at the time. Wow, he told me. What a fricken difference. He said his wife was having to beat him away with a broom he was suddenly so horny. He was in the mid to upper 200s when first diagnosed as well.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I say take the androgel and see how you do. Give it a few months. Low T does not just cause low sexual desire. There are other health ramifications. It's better to deal with the issue.


----------



## Big Tree (Jul 25, 2014)

I got my T checked at age 45. Came in at 236. I get a shot once a week (don't want the gel) and the effect is very noticeable.

Moodiness gone.
Feeling strong.
Not tired and fatigued.
Horny.

I caught myself strutting as I was doing the grocery shopping and I had to stop and laugh. 

I feel great and encourage testing and treatment as needed.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Big Tree said:


> I caught myself strutting as I was doing the grocery shopping and I had to stop and laugh.


did you sprout any plumage??

To OP, are you afraid of taking the stuff? Jeez, at least try it for a few months. what do you have to lose?

and at least on here, lay off the excuses.


----------



## fordracing01 (May 7, 2012)

Big Tree said:


> I got my T checked at age 45. Came in at 236. I get a shot once a week (don't want the gel) and the effect is very noticeable.
> 
> Moodiness gone.
> Feeling strong.
> ...


Hey that's great!! We'll, for me .... I'd have the fatigue/tired, strength lacking stuff. Sure I can be moody sometimes but that's usually directly related to some work B.S.
The horny stuff....yeah...well....lacking in that department i suppose.
Maybe it's me - or maybe it's "us". 
I took first dose of androgel today....so we'll see. I'll give it a couple months as that's what was discussed with my doctor.
If increasing my T level takes 1-2 seconds off my lap times at Watkins glen - screw it - I'll keep using it just for that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

If your T is low then do something to get it up (no pun intended) even if you're not going to stay married.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Guys, low-T. read the research posted at Life Extension Highest Quality Vitamins And Supplements - Life Extension. Lef.org. 

Doctors know nothing about hormone balancing. Nothing. Find one who does.

Your Total T needs to be 700-900. Anything below 550 and you expose yourself to a huge number of medical risks.

Free T between 20-25

And check your estradiol. Between 20-30. If you do not manage estradiol, you are also at risk. It is easy to balance your hormones once you have the right tools. 

Go to Life Extension and search for the research. It's all online there. Your doctor only gets 4 hours of training in medical school. He knows nothing, if he's honest, he'll tell you this and help you find a doctor who understands hormones.

Androgel is a weak, overpriced joke. Get bio-identical testosterone cream from a compounding pharmacy. That will cost like $20-36 per month. The pharmacy will custom blend the amount tailored for you.


----------



## inshock95 (Jul 28, 2014)

The question is are these feelings of forcing it, not liking kissing, and being less interested BECAUSE of the lowT. Seems like that could be a reasonable explanation anyway, as lowT certainly mutes desire/libido. Why assume its NOT lowT when you have numbers in hand? You say you don't have any symptoms, but those sound like symptoms to me. 
I'd think you'd be happy to have such a simple solution at possibly getting back on track, esp if as you say she is MORE interested than previously. You could end up with a kick-ass sex life  And likely if you feel like it's forced, so does she, which probably creates a vicious cycle....
Give it a chance for a few months, recheck the levels and then decide.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd say take the T for a while and see if that helps. But then, if you're horny in general but not necessarily for your wife, you've got to look at other things (i.e. counselling).


----------



## fordracing01 (May 7, 2012)

I'm taking the androgel...we will see what happens! Just was interested in other points of view
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YummyGirl (Jul 23, 2014)

A friend of mine, who is 50+ years old, insists he needs a testosterone level of at least 600 no matter what his doctor says. Those ranges are according to the labs and just a measuring tool, but not definitive by any means. 238 is way too low!
Try Androgel--not only for your wife (she deserves it--trust me), but also for you! You might feel better, more energetic, etc. 
~YG


----------



## fordracing01 (May 7, 2012)

it was 283 - dont jip me almost of 50 points! ha

i was/still am a little concerned about some of the possible side effects of androgel - mostly the heart attack concern?? but i guess that seems somewhat like a remote possibility. i am in good health otherwise and all of my lab items came back just fine.


----------

